# goldfish bowl



## igauresh (Nov 28, 2006)

I have tried to pet a goldfish before but things does not always turn out well. I tried to buy all the stuff the pet shop tells me to buy because the goldfish would need it but in the end what happens is the fish dies. I've had around two I guess before I stopped. I was aiming for one goldfish in a bowl, but I guess petting a goldfish is more complicated than I think.


----------



## denise86 (Nov 13, 2006)

if you're going to try again, i would recommend some reading and research before, even though i work in one and try to always give the people that go there all the information i can, or refer them to it, some pet store employees will just sell you the basic bowl, gravel and water conditioner combo, ( it's not good advice they're giving you.)
as you've probably seen a lot on this site, a goldfish needs a lot more room than a bowl, because keep in mind, they all grow, even those little one inch kind, so i would recommend you start out with at least a 20gallon, 
because they produce more waste than other fish, goldfish especially need good filtration and water circulation, to stay healthy, monitor your nitrate, nitrite and Ph , among other things, and make sure you learn how to properly cycle your tank, it takes at least 4-6 weeks. 
other than that, there are a lot of good books you can find, even the basic goldfish for dummies helps, and this forum has a lot of great info as well,
hope you're not too discouraged from past experiences,
good luck! hope any of this helps


----------

